# Most merciless type?



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just wondering... Which is the type "eye for eye tooth for tooth" ?


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

Te-doms can be merciless in a steamrolling fashion, and Fe-doms can be incredibly vicious as soon as they begin to dislike someone.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

ENTJ


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

entj
estp
estj
esfp


----------



## hannachi (Jun 23, 2012)

My INFP friend seems to be steamrolled by her XSTJ parents quite a bit. Although, I am certain they have the best of intentions in mind.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

In all seriousness though, I think all the ExTx types - yes, even ENTP! - can be merciless in their own way.

ESTPs I find can be fun and lad-back leaders, but if you're competing directly against them, I think they can be the most merciless and cutthroat. Think of the merciless ESTP a the kid in school you always wanted on YOUR team, because you were scared of going up against them.

Merciless ESTJ? Just look at Judge Judy. Going back to the school metaphor, the merciless ESTJ will go over your papers with a microscope and dock marks for slightly off centered margins, and catch every single grammatical error. Don't even bother trying the old "increase the font size of punctuation in order to artificially increase your essay's length' trick with a merciless ESTJ.

Merciless ENTJ sets high standards and just knows when the absolute worst moment for something is. Give pop quizzes the day after a long weekend. Make their tests with questions where the choices are "A, B, C, A and C, A and B, All of the above, None of the above". Probably less anal about mechanics and technicalities than ESTJ, but unforgiving of mistakes just the same.

ENTP...what? How could the ENTP be merciless? They're so fun and chill! Yeah, that's what they want you to think. Professor ENTP high fives every student as they come into class and then cackles like a maniac as they hand out a true/false test in which every single answer is False.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Hell hath no fury like an Fe-dom/aux scorned.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

1. ISFP
2. INFP
3. ISFJ
4. ESFP

Top 4, for sure.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> 1. ISFP
> 2. INFP
> 3. ISFJ
> 4. ESFP
> ...


Yeah, those ESFPs and INFPs are like the Gestapo.

And those ISFPs, sometimes call the 'invisible' type. Silent but deadly, I say!

Good thing we have ENTJs to protect us from those bastards.



((Though I do know a rather tribal ISFJs who can be merciless to those outside the tribe))


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Good thing we have ENTJs to protect us from those bastards.


You're welcome. Now get back to work.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ENTJ, ISTJ, INTJ, ISTP can be ruthless, power-hungry and emotionally detached if they are enneagram type 5 or 8, among ethical types ISFPs and INFPs can be manipulative, catty, and bitchy


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> ENTJ, ISTJ, INTJ, ISTP can be ruthless, power-hungry and emotionally detached if they are enneagram type 5 or 8, among ethical types ISFPs and INFPs can be manipulative, catty, and bitchy


Yeah man, @KindOfBlue06 is the bitchiest dude I've ever met. :laughing:

Don't even get me started on my friend @gestalt. Oof, my poor Ti has to deal with his catty Fi. :wink:

Seriously, though.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha @_Navi_ has a point guys. LOLWUT. XD

I can be pretty merciless, and I am an INFP. I think it has more to do with enneagram though. A type 8 or cp6 INFP would be alot more agressive than like a 2 or a 9.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

The INTJ followed by the ENTJ. Those two types can be very impersonal.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

arkigos said:


> Yeah, those ESFPs and INFPs are like the Gestapo.
> 
> And those ISFPs, sometimes call the 'invisible' type. Silent but deadly, I say!
> 
> ...


I was only slightly kidding about the ISFJ's :tongue:. A strong Fe-user who is angry can be a scary thing! 

All types can be equally merciless.

xxFJ: Will be merciless to things that are _against_ their Fe value code. In my experience Fe users can be some of the most scathing out of anyone.

xxFP: Can be very stubborn in their dislike for something. They are not quite as outwardly scathing as Fe's I've noticed, but can be quite passive aggressive.

xxTJ: You will know when they dislike something and it won't be pleasant. 

xxTP: If I'm stressed I can be pretty judgmental and point out every single fault in someones thinking, it probably isn't pleasant.


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

At their worst:

Fe-doms will turn the world against you
Fi-doms will destroy you from the inside out until you're nothing but a shell
Te-doms will crush you under their great hooves

However Ni-doms are the scariest because they weave a web around you and watch as you go in willingly and then catch you like fly.


----------



## tickletrout (Sep 5, 2011)

Feelers tend to hold grudges for random reasons. And they'll manipulate the hell out of you and those around you.

Thinkers at least will reason with you, to your face..... :wink:


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd say the most eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth type would be ESTJ or ENTJ.


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

It seems like XSFPs have the ability to hit where it hurts, as do we NT's (Normally the more assertive ones.) ESTJs typically take your feelings out of the equation when they attack. As for me, when I attack, I just insult bigger words than the other person is likely to know; I'm usually arguing with stupid people. I also have an advantage in that I'm not offended easily.


----------

